# Shifter Linkage



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I let my freind drive my car the other day(against my better judgement), he went around the block and when he came back, I couldn't shift into 2nd, 4th, or reverse. I looked under the car and seen my shifter linkage now hits my sway bar, I've managed to push hard into 3rd and it moved somethign enough so I can get all gears again, but its a temporary fix, I now have reverse and 5th gear pop out, but only because its hitting the sway bar. Does anybody have anyclue what the hell caused this? Naturally he claims he did nothing to do this and it "Just Happened". I still need to get under there and look for real, but if anybody has any suggestions it would be cool to go under there knowing what I'm looking for. Thanks.


----------



## trinixtc (Aug 5, 2002)

this hapened to my car also.. what happened to mine is that the engine mount busted.. the rear one.. check that or check if the linkage is bent...


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Difinitly your rear motor mount. My brother was on my pretty bad when he broke mine but he didn't shift hard when he got on it. The revs is what breaks them.

Turns out when I put my JDM in there I only put 1 bolt in the tranny to hold the mount to the tranny. Maybe yours will be easier to fix because mine was a butthole because I sheared the bottom bolt off into the tranny. You have 3 bolts that hold the mount to the tranny one is kind of hard to find and you have to take the bolt out of the mount and jack the engine up to get a socket it on it.
I couldn't get the sheared bolt out so I left it lol.

Ohh and when you put the bolts back use the blue threadlock from autozone. If you use any higher strength when you go to take that mount of again you might break the bolt off in the tranny.

Good luck


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Difinitly your rear motor mount. My brother was on my pretty bad when he broke mine but he didn't shift hard when he got on it. The revs is what breaks them.

Turns out when I put my JDM in there I only put 1 bolt in the tranny to hold the mount to the tranny. Maybe yours will be easier to fix because mine was a butthole because I sheared the bottom bolt off into the tranny. You have 3 bolts that hold the mount to the tranny one is kind of hard to find and you have to take the bolt out of the mount and jack the engine up to get a socket it on it.
I couldn't get the sheared bolt out so I left it lol.

Ohh and when you put the bolts back use the blue threadlock from autozone. If you use any higher strength when you go to take that mount of again you might break the bolt off in the tranny.

Good luck


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Difinitly your rear motor mount. My brother was on my pretty bad when he broke mine but he didn't shift hard when he got on it. The revs is what breaks them.

Turns out when I put my JDM in there I only put 1 bolt in the tranny to hold the mount to the tranny. Maybe yours will be easier to fix because mine was a butthole because I sheared the bottom bolt off into the tranny. You have 3 bolts that hold the mount to the tranny one is kind of hard to find and you have to take the bolt out of the mount and jack the engine up to get a socket it on it.
I couldn't get the sheared bolt out so I left it lol.

Ohh and when you put the bolts back use the blue threadlock from autozone. If you use any higher strength when you go to take that mount of again you might break the bolt off in the tranny.

Good luck


----------



## Krissy1025 (Mar 4, 2015)

*1989 Nissan Sentra 4 Sdn*

Does anyone out there know where my linkage is located on my 89 Nissan Sentra 4 dr sdn? My car has power but when I go to shift it the lever moves, but the car does not go into gear. Help!!!!!!!! Please!!!!!! I have go to get this car up and running so I could use the help ASAP. Thank you so much in advance for the help. I really appreciate it.

Kristen


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is a part diagram of your shifter and linkage:

1989 Nissan Sentra Transmission Control & Linkage


----------

